# steven spielberg gets the work ethic bad or....



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

golly-he hasn't released two films in one year since schindler's list and jurrasic park...in a few weeks, minority report comes out and then in december, catch me if you can-two films i am looking forward to this year...:hi:


----------

